# mk1 gti wont idle, or start after warm



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

So last week the car started to miss fire under load and at idle. I tried everything, all the ignition parts are new minus the coil and distributor. I tracked the problem down to what I think was a sticky injector. I pulled all of them out and soaked them in mineral spirits, sprayed them with carb cleaner and then used and air nozzle to blow them out. Great, the car was idling and running good again. However now the car wouldn't come down to an idle, it would die. It would do this pretty much anytime, once or twice it tried to stay running and would fluctuate from 400-1500 rpms and do it terribly. Every time the idle control valve I'm assuming would click on then off ever time the rpms would drop all the way down.
When I cleaned the injectors I also cleaned the flapper valve and had the fuel distributor off. I checked the fuel filter and that is new. The one on the tank may be clogged. The car has a new gas tank. Somewhere by the fuel pump a drip of fuel drops every 5-7 seconds when the pump is running. As of last night and now this morning the idle sits at 2,000 rpms. It comes down from driving right to 2,000. 
I rewired the fuel pump relay to a switch because the relay would keep clicking on and off when starting, and when the key was turned to the on position it would not turn on. So thats just on a switch now. Also when the car is warm it does NOT like to start. It turns over for a good 10 seconds before it'll even start to fire. Then will start up really badly usually.
Any help would be amazing.


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: mk1 gti wont idle, or start after warm (gli_ryan)*

I'd check the fuel accumulator! Unscrew the screw on the back and if fuel leaks out its bad


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll try, butbid be willing to bet it's not going to be easy or a good idea if I want to reuse it...


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

yeah but if it isn't leaking you have no problem


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (GeekWagens)*

on the back there is a vent with the screw in it so that may be where its leaking from just look down there to see if its leaking from there! If it is the rubber diaphragm is leaking and thats what causes the warm start problem! I had that happen on my 86 Golf so not knowing I sealed it with JB weld and suffered to annoying 30 sec crank when warm until I can to my senses and bought another F accumulator . I have a good one if you need!!!!


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

I just bought a good accumulator. thanks though! I'll update this next week when I put on a new accumulator, thermal switch, and warm up regulator.


----------



## spencer2829 (Aug 23, 2009)

im willing to bet your cold start and thermo time are fine. they work on the same wire as the fuel pump relay (only on when the engine is running)


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

I forgot to update this. I fixed this issue, it ended up being the flippin injectors. They were/are sticking and clogged. I took them all out and soaked them in mineral spirits for a few hours. Then sprayed them out with air and I can easily see that the spray pattern is WAY off and spotty. But I put them back in and its running fine now. I put some injector cleaner in the tank too.
The problem now that I'm going to try and fix is the warm starting issue. It doesn't like to start at all when its warm.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

have you checked that your idle mixture is set properly? cts good?
did you change the o-rings when you pulled the injectors?
so when it's warm, if you floor it while cranking, does it help?


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

No I haven't checked for mixture settings. 
I'm getting a new cts. 
I didn't change the o-rings but they were all fine looking. 
It does help to play with the gas pedal when cranking. Because the car will fire up and die instantly. Sometimes when it has done this a few times and you hit the gas it will keep running, and running really badly for like 5 seconds. I think it goes into some sort of vapor lock....


----------



## spencer2829 (Aug 23, 2009)

if your injectors are stuck open it will cause hard warm starts.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

Interesting. Ill see what happens when u replace the accumulator tomorrow.


----------



## daz315 (Dec 31, 2009)

sorry to jump in here but i have an 83 mk1 golf gti and had a leaking accumulator and the same thing happened i blocked up the hole and now it takes ages to crank it over and when it finally starts it starts terribly i just wondered if you had put the new accumulator on and if its sorted the problem out as i have been trying to figure this one out for ages now.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

I put what looks like a really good used one in it. And now it seems to have made the problem worse. It starts worse and even takes a little longer to start. I don't get it... It still always starts though, just makes you look like the idiot with the crappy old vw


----------



## daz315 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

just put a brand new accumulator from gsf on the car and its cured the problem it fires up first time everytime and runs sweet as a nut.


----------

